
Windows 7: The $1930 Upgrade  - newacc
http://www.pcworld.com/article/174389/windows_7_the_1930_upgrade.html
======
buugs
If the cost to upgrade windows is $1930 then won't an unfamiliar OS for users
like mac os or linux cost more? I bet windows xp stays a pretty major OS for a
couple more years unless something new and useful is needed for win7

~~~
dlsspy
The train was unfamiliar to me when I stopped driving to work, but it was
pretty easy to figure out and I no longer fear killing people when I fall
asleep.

~~~
gedekran
You should really rethink your job as a railroad engineer.

